# Way Of Turtle - Curtis Faith



## wayneL (16 April 2007)

The above is one of the original "Turtles" and has released a couple of free chapters from his new book.

You can download it from his blog - http://www.wayoftheturtle.com/2007/04/13/way-of-the-turtle-two-free-sections/

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (17 April 2007)

Thanks for that Wayne, some nice excerpts.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 March 2014)

Confused - 

I am wondering if anyone knows how the "Dollar per Point/Pip/Cent" is calculated? Apparently the Turtles made Volatility Adjustments to their position sizes and the calculation is --

Dollar Volatility = ATR(period) x Dollars per Point.

There definition for trading Heating Oil states Dollars per Point = $42000 (42000 gallon contracts with price quoted in dollars).

What would stock Dollars per Cent equal?


----------



## nomadic1970 (16 March 2014)

I cannot really answer the question but, can point you here...

for pips

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=141053

other links in here

http://cs.nyu.edu/~sk1759/ModelValidation.pdf


----------



## nomadic1970 (16 March 2014)

couldn't edit prev. post... but it is also suggested in numerous places of using $1 for stocks.

I cannot/will not vouch for accuracy however


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 March 2014)

nomadic1970 said:


> other links in here
> 
> http://cs.nyu.edu/~sk1759/ModelValidation.pdf



Okay thank you. You might like this informative doc. on stop techniques.

View attachment STOPS.pdf


----------

